# Freezer Burned Chicken



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I still make stock/broth? Or will it have an "off" smell/taste.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I would think it would be bad.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I would say it depends how much/how bad it is freezer burned. And, if it has the skin on and the burn is on the skin, just get rid of it and use the meat. I have made stock and stewed chicken with freezer burned whole birds before and just made sure to season well - garlic, bay leaf, celery, carrot, onion, peppercorns. I thought it still had a slight taste of freezer burn but nobody else seemed to notice and it was devoured.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would not feed freezer burned meat to anyone. That being said, I have cut off freezer burns showing up on deer meat that was given to us and it cooked up well and was healthy eating.

Our meat (goat and chicken) is always covered in water to get all air bubbles out; so there is no possibility of freezer burn. The "ground" meat changes color if I do this; so I roll it up tight as I can to package it. So far we have eaten it all within the following year and I have not found any freezer burn on it; so guess it is working. (I still keep a close eye on it when I take it out to use.)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I feed freezer burned meat to the dogs. It is just too nasty for anything else. 
I think the idea of putting water over the meat before freezing is a wonderful idea. I hadn't heard of that before, but it sounds like such a great idea.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yackkkk it will still have an icky off taste. I would feed it to the dogs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, I don't just pour water over meat. I use large ziplocks, place enough meat in each for whatever meal I will be preparing with it, then add enough "cold" water to cover it. Then I make sure all air bubbles are out and that most of the water comes out too as I push the water up toward what I leave as an opening. As soon as I'm sure the air is out and as much of the water is out (without letting more air in), I finish closing the ziplock. ( Takes a few practices; but keeps me from worrying about the meat we process here getting freezer burn.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, I don't just pour water over meat. I use large ziplocks, place enough meat in each for whatever meal I will be preparing with it, then add enough "cold" water to cover it. Then I make sure all air bubbles are out and that most of the water comes out too as I push the water up toward what I leave as an opening. As soon as I'm sure the air is out and much of the water is out (without letting more air in), I finish closing the ziplock. ( Takes a few practices; but keeps me from worrying about the meat we process here getting freezer burn.)


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I cut off the parts that are freezer burned and cook it up. Tastes just fine.

I like the water idea - I will have to try that. Probably helps for stackability too


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I don't think that I would go through that whole process and find out afterward that it didn't taste right.
I make dog food for my pup with freezer burned meat and veggies.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

freezer burn is simply a dry place where the meat was exposed to some air. It doesnt affect the flavor or quality of the rest of the package. I simply trim off the "burned" spot and proceed as normal.


----------

